# Basic Photo Retouching for Glamour & Portrait Photography: 6 Video Tutorials



## RushNP774 (Jan 11, 2009)

After seeing some of the fantastic retouching that be done with Photoshop, I got on YouTube and started researching. I made a post on my blog to show some of the better photo retouching and enhancement videos that should really help newbies and veterans alike. The videos include topics such as:

Using levels adjustments to set the tonal range of your picture and make the colors pop
Altering the color balance (a.k.a. white balance) to make the photo warmer or cooler
Employing the liquify filter to slim the subjects waist and alter other body features
Changing the saturation to make the colors look more vivid while keeping skin tones in tact
Burning and dodging to put the viewers focus on the subject of the image
Enlarge breasts with the liquify filter
Here is the link to the article: http://www.metavophoto.com/blog/quick-photoshop-postprocessing-video-tutorials/. I decided to just link to my post instead of embedding all the tutorials into this post. Hope this helps you out! I sure learned a ton. Please let me know if you think something should be added, and a little Digg love is always appreciated!

Also, feel free to check out a post I made about burning and dodging in Photoshop.


----------



## ken2323 (Jan 29, 2009)

You know no one said thank you...so I will.  It's definitely much needed information for a noob like me!


----------



## RushNP774 (Jan 29, 2009)

You're very welcome Ken!  I found them helpful (especially the first video), and enjoy promoting videos I like.


----------



## scooter2525 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I found those really helpful too.


----------



## grafiks (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks.  A few new tidbits or a little refresh is always good!


----------



## anandiipvapi (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the links 

anand


----------

